# Grand Pacific Palisades vs Marbrisa?? Which is better?



## htusa2002 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

I  reading conflicting views. I just booked a 2 bedroom plus at GPP but maybe I made the wrong choice? Would Marbrisa be better?

Any info would be great as we want a nice place!!! Family with 3 kids


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2015)

We stayed at GPP last year - it is a lovely resort, with ocean views, and a great pool for kids.  The kid's pool has lots of extra water play equipment.  It's also right across the street from Legoland.

Here is my trip report:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211743&highlight=grand+pacific+palisades


----------



## PDXGolfer (Feb 28, 2015)

We had a chance to tour MarBrisa (though did not stay in it).  Wrote a review on it here:  http://www.tug2.com/ResortReviews.aspx?Hilton+Grand+Vacations+Club+at+MarBrisa&ID=14779 (second review from the top).  Hope it's helpful.


----------



## presley (Feb 28, 2015)

Grand Pacific Palisades has much more to offer for kids in the way of on site activities.  There is a family pool area with some water features, a gameroom and schedule activities every day.  

Marbrisa is newer (still under construction) and some people prefer the new furnishings.  There is a very nice pool complex.  If you get a room near the large pool complex, you will be by the construction noise.  If you stay in the older part, you are actually far away from the pool complex and might need to drive to it.

I think you'll be happier at GPP with kids.


----------



## htusa2002 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi,

I keep seeing reviews from HGVC owners saying GPP is like a super 8 hotel and horrible and dingy--is this the case?


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 1, 2015)

htusa2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing reviews from HGVC owners saying GPP is like a super 8 hotel and horrible and dingy--is this the case?




Where do you "see" these reviews, please provide your source or its just BS on the internet.  The villas here are the timeshare rooms.

http://www.grandpacificpalisades.com/default.aspx?pg=roomspage

All HGVC resorts are kept up to high standards, and are not horrible and dingy.  What may have happened is someone took a preview package and were put in a hotel instead of staying on the property, but even then its the Sheraton Hotel next to MarBrisa.

Ive stayed at all the Carlsbad properties several times, never had a dingy hotel room!


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## htusa2002 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Dave,

thanks for the feedback--the reviews I saw are on google reviews and tripadvisor. They state noise level is so bad, broken rooms, weak wifi, super 8 class.

That's why I am trying to find out if this is true as I like staying in places more like a Marriot/Hilton level

Some say Marbrisa is nicer, but it has its own set of issues.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 1, 2015)

Ah I see, TripAdvisor.  The majority of the reviews are excellent, the bad ones were people that stayed in the hotel on a preview package. I think they do it on purpose so the models show so well during the presentation.  

Id go with Denise's review before some random review on TA.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Mar 1, 2015)

htusa2002 said:


> thanks for the feedback--the reviews I saw are on google reviews and tripadvisor. They state noise level is so bad, broken rooms, weak wifi, super 8 class.
> 
> That's why I am trying to find out if this is true as I like staying in places more like a Marriot/Hilton level
> 
> Some say Marbrisa is nicer, but it has its own set of issues.



I own both.  Grand Pacific Palisades is older.  It was built in the 90's.  I believe all the rooms are finished with the renovation - the timeshare side.  They also have hotel rooms, which I've never been inside.  I saw the model room for the renovations for the timeshare and it was very nice.  The property can be loud, especially if you are next to the children's pool area.  It is full of families.  Kids having fun are loud.  This property is not on the same level as Marriott or Hilton.

I know many people like Marbrisa. I've stayed there many times and I still haven't figured out why people like it so much.  The inside of the rooms are elegant (aside from the torn couch and big stain on the floor during my last stay).  If you stay in the old side, you hear people screaming on the Legoland roller coaster.  It is loud enough that I couldn't nap during the day.  If you stay in the new part, you have construction noise.  The property is very spaced out.  The middle of the property is a Sheraton Hotel.  I find the layout of the property very odd.  It is on a Hilton level, because it is a Hilton.  

Both places have easy access to Legoland and both have room service from nearby restaurants.  If you are traveling without kids, you'd probably like Marbrisa better.  If you want to do any family type activities on site, GPP is a better choice.  I think GPP is the best family resort out of all the Carlsbad properties.  The downside is there is not laundry in the room.  When you read reviews, make sure you take into consideration if someone is staying on the hotel side or the timeshare side.


----------



## htusa2002 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Grand Pacific Palisades [merged]*

Hi

Can someone explain how this resort is in the Hilton collection but it isn't the same level of standards of the Marbrisa or other Hiltons?


----------



## RX8 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think you really needed to start a new thread. You had some answers in your other thread. As others pointed out, the reviews you read are very likely the hotel portion. I've stayed in the hotel there and it is nothing special. I now own a 2 bdm there and they were refurbished in the last 1.5 years or so.  They are large and comfortable (about 1100 sq ft).  To me, GPP is really is no different in quality than Marbrisa or Flamingo, which I have also stayed at.  

I have two young kids so GPP is much better suited for me than Marbrisa.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2015)

htusa2002 said:


> I keep seeing reviews from HGVC owners saying GPP is like a super 8 hotel and horrible and dingy--is this the case?





htusa2002 said:


> Can someone explain how this resort is in the Hilton collection but it isn't the same level of standards of the Marbrisa or other Hiltons?



You have received personal reviews from 3 Tuggers in your other thread - which I merged - did you read them?


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have stayed at both in the past 3 years.  We spent 3 weeks at at GPP.  We loved it and had a great time.  I grilled every other night and had the best time talking to the other guest.  This was the problem--the reason I could not return.

There was a permanent pee-pee smell in the bathroom.  I had housekeeping come and clean the bathroom.  Cleaning solution masked the smell for a couple of hours but then it returned.  So everyday (morning & evening) I would just spray the whole bathroom floor with Clorox spray bleach.  

When we flew on to Hawaii and checked into the very clean smelling HHV, I realized just how bad the smell had been at GPP.  Kind of like being at the zoo for a couple of hours where your nose adjust to the smell, sort-of.

There were also a few other small problems.  Every 3 days our room keys would stop working and we would have to go to the desk to replace them.  There were a whole bunch of phone charges and a Legoland tickets on our bill when we checked out.

Marbrisa was very typical upscale HGVC-nice modern decor.  My kids loved the pool.  But the whole place felt a bit sterile.  We hardly saw anyone. We were in the new building and had a nice view over looking the pool area.  I would have been upset if we were in the original buildings.  They face the back of Legoland.  It looked like a dump site.  Finally my building had 2 washers & 2 dryers for the whole building.  Not per floor, but the whole building.

Although my family actually had a great time at both resorts I don't see myself going back to either timeshare.


----------



## Harry (Mar 5, 2015)

So you now have reviews from experts. Choose between Presley and Denise. I would rely on either. Reading between the lines you will pick HVC. I have been at both and like both resorts.

Harry


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 5, 2015)

I've stayed at both resorts. We really love Legoland and Carlsbad in general.

MarBrisa is newer so you're more likely to get a nice, new room. And those rooms have washer/dryers in the room. You also have a special parking area and separate entrance to Legoland if you want to use it. 

Grand Pacific Palisades has, in my opinion, a better kids pool and more for the kids to do. It also has a fantastic lap pool with views of the ocean and the flower fields. They're also less pushy about sales, though both GPP and MarBrisa have sales people on site and do try to give presentations. 

I liked both but felt more comfortable at GPP. I've stayed at MarBrisa only once and at GPP 3 times so far.

Ultimately we bought at a different timeshare, Carlsbad Inn, which is by the beach because we fell in love with it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 6, 2015)

htusa2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone explain how this resort is in the Hilton collection but it isn't the same level of standards of the Marbrisa or other Hiltons?


Both Grand Pacific Palisades and  Marbrisa are associated with HGVC BUT not true HGVC resorts. 

HGVC has a significant number of true HGVC resorts AND also has a significant number of "affiliated resorts". Both of these resorts were developed by "Grand Pacific" not by HGVC but are now affiliate of HGVC. This means that they may not be built to the same standards of a "true" HGVC resort. 

This means if you buy a resale week at one of these "affiliated resorts" you may OR may not get to be part of HGVC.


----------



## MAJPLO (Mar 22, 2015)

When are you going? We just returned from GPP. Kids area (splash zone) was under construction but the dry playground area was open. My husband said everyone was super nice but it was irritating that there was a very long wait for everything when we needed something. Housekeeping did not come to our room at all and the trash outside the elevator was piled up higher than my height (no joke) the whole time we were there. Also irritated that we asked for a receipt to be emailed and it still hasn't come through. We toured MarBrisa during a presentation. It is closer to Legoland but did not seem as kid friendly as GPP. we are not owners and were only on property for three days.


----------

